# Heading to UAE ( Looking for friends )



## hisham29784 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am heading to the UAE for the next 2 weeks, 
since I am coming alone I am looking for new friends.

All nationalites and ages are welcomed  
I am 18 years male from Egypt .

Thanks,
Hisham


----------

